# Crown Royal Maple Finished



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

Who got's it? and who loves it?
I might save mine for pancakes on Sunday morning.
It's is ok tasting but a lot sweeter then regular Crown.
I was more hoping for just the taste of maple it seams more like a liqueur.
I have been sipping it strait but maybe it needs ice or water to cut the sweetness.
Was looking for a tester bottle ended up with a 750ml


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I had a dram the other day -- wow it's sweet! I really would put it on pancakes, or cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I love my Crown but quite frankly I'm reluctant to try anything new. Hated Black, just love me some good ole regular Crown. No need for the gimmicky shit. :tu


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

One man's shit is another man's delight!


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

I might have to try this, I've definitely got a sweet tooth. Not big on maple all the time, but this sounds like it could be tasty...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I tried it at a Christmas party, just to sweet.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I was doubtful of a flavored whiskey, but I got a pint and liked it. It does need a few cubes to lessen the sweetness of it. But I kinda dig it!
I like the Black, Cask 16 & SR. The XR is way over priced for the taste, wouldn't buy it again.


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

> I love my Crown but quite frankly I'm reluctant to try anything new. Hated Black, just love me some good ole regular Crown. No need for the gimmicky shit.


Took the words right off my keyboard.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

I'm curious about it. Sounds interesting if it's Wild Turkey sweet but not overly so.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Smells like that cereal that was waffles with syrup, way toooooo sweet. I poured a glass and used it as an air freshener its so aromatic, then the dog found it and drank it all. Ice cuts it well, always a crown fan but wont give this a second try.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

yea I am having a Christmas party tonight hope I can pawn off a few glasses. and I will try it with ice or water but I do believe this is going to be a one hit wonder.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

jphank said:


> I had a dram the other day -- wow it's sweet! I really would put it on pancakes, or cinnamon rolls.


Guess I'm not the only one - after drinking it I start craving pancakes!
Try adding it to coffee, it is good!


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Is a "Dram" samthing as a "Glass"?


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

B.mamba89 said:


> Is a "Dram" samthing as a "Glass"?


According to what I found out (because I wasn't positive) it's 1/16 oz of weight, or 1/8 oz of liquid...

DRAM - definition of DRAM by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

It is really sweet, but I like it for shots.


----------

